

Student develops a Vending Machine that dispenses Bitcoins for Euros - technews
http://technewstoday.org/2012/07/17/student-develops-a-vending-machine-that-dispenses-bitcoins-for-euros/

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4250371>

